# Sleep Feature



## banthor (Oct 19, 2007)

Since the Tivo can change the channel on my cable box, why can't it turn the TV off after a show has ended and no response is given.

Banthor
MCSE


----------



## brnscofrnld (Mar 30, 2005)

it would need to have an IR blaster pointed at the TV as well as the cable box and right now, I don't think there is any kind of support using the IR blasters just for the TV set.


----------

